# Announcing the Automatic Closing of Old Threads



## Semper Fidelis (May 2, 2007)

Starting today, all threads that have not been replied to within 4 and a half months will be automatically closed by the forum software. The primary reason is the propensity for some to mine a really old thread and pick back up on a conversation that long died out. Forums are more like pubs than libraries. When you walk into a pub and start talking about a conversation that occurred a year ago as if it just started it confuses many.

Thus, if you find a really old thread then just link to the old thread (perhaps even quote a portion of it) and then pick up a new conversation about it. This forum isn't one of those obnoxious places where people say: "Didn't you search the forum?!" We run in pretty well worn grooves here.

If you really want a thread to be opened back up then I can accommodate that on an exception basis.


----------



## Philip A (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Rich! Now _that_ thread can finally die, hopefully


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 3, 2007)

Philip A said:


> Thanks Rich! Now _that_ thread can finally die, hopefully


Which thread? Link please


----------



## G.Wetmore (May 3, 2007)

then I guess in 4 1/2 months you'll have to repost this thread. because the thread that tells us about other threads dying, will itself die.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 3, 2007)

G.Wetmore said:


> then I guess in 4 1/2 months you'll have to repost this thread. because the thread that tells us about other threads dying, will itself die.



No, sticky threads aren't closed. Also, just because a thread is closed does not mean it is deleted. It can be read, just not responded to.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (May 3, 2007)

so I guess a




would be unnecessary ?


----------



## crhoades (May 3, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> so I guess a
> 
> 
> 
> would be unnecessary ?


 
Just bump them one day before they go into lock-down.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 3, 2007)

There's always some 'loop-hole.'


----------



## crhoades (May 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> There's always some 'loop-hole.'


Tis the fallen world we live in! That is so true! For our company's compensation program for our sales people it is always a game to try to come up with a plan that can't be exploited to get maximum compensation with minimum work. Year after year we close up loop holes only to create new ones. Looks like moderating is the same bag!


----------

